
Twitter puts warning on Trump tweet for “glorifying violence” - hazard
https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/29/tech/trump-twitter-minneapolis/index.html
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23349195](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23349195)
: 102 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23347792](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23347792)
: Marked as dupe

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23347415](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23347415)
: Marked as dupe

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23347155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23347155)
: 564 comments

Edit: now 582 comments and still climbing ...

Edit2: Running at about one new comment every 20 seconds, and 7 points every 4
minutes.

~~~
hazard
My conclusion is that HN's default search results are not very good for
checking if something has already been submitted. Searching for "twitter"
doesn't show any of these submissions, presumably because the default search
shows only "popular" submissions.

HN should really implement something like stack exchange where it auto-
searches for potential dupes

~~~
ColinWright
Searching for Twitter and Trump, and changing the search to "Date", shows all
of them ... it's how I found them:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=twitter&sort=byDate&type=story)

Having said which, the last of them is still on the Front Page.

